# Slosh 30



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

I was wondering if anybody has noticed the difference in the ends of the red brakes that come with the reel. One side seems to be domed up on one side while the other is flat, is there a difference? I still having trouble casting this reel and I am usually pretty good with conventionals and don't know if I have them in correctly or not. Thanks for any help.


----------



## Grits (Sep 18, 2004)

Wilson,

I attended the casting class that Xpierrat held last Sunday in Charlotte. He discussed the brakes in the slosh 30 and yes it does make a difference with the functioning of the brakes. The flat end of the red brake block gives a little more braking effect than the domed end.


----------



## Frank (Jul 31, 2001)

Grits is right about the brakes. If you are still having trouble, get some Abu brake blocks. Hatteras Outfitters has them, They are larger than the daiwa brakes or put some thicker oil in the bearings.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks for the help, I' ll try the flat side out. What type of oil do you guys use for the bearings?


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "Grits",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## Grits (Sep 18, 2004)

*Thanks for the welcome*

Thanks longcaster. I don't want to take over this thread. Long story, short. For years I borrowed spinning tackle from my dad to fish the promise land. He offered to let me borrow his heaver set up (OM 12 footer and Sl30SHV) my last trip out in May. It was about time I started paying my own way. Bought the OM Heavy and a Slosh 30. Learning by practicing on soccer field and reading post on different boards. Have had this combo for about three weeks. I have hit about 120 yards using a 6oz sinker and off the ground cast. Just have to work on my Hatteras cast. I'm sure that I will continue to learn more with practice, asking the right questions and taking good folk's advice.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

*Bearing Oils*

A good oil to lube bearings that are used in general all around fishing reels, which is reasonably inexpensive, easy to get and comes in an easy to use can, is 3-in-1 SAE20 Motor Oil. Make sure it's the 20wt Motor Oil, and not the other "home use" oil that 3-in-1 makes.

For Distance Tourney Casting, and also for fishing reels, the line-up of Rocket Fuel Oils are designed for different conditions. Though a tad expensive, but not really because a little goes a long way, they can be used to fine tune your reels to your tastes.

For a really cheap way to go, you can use some of the same oil used in your car. Some distance casters do this, as they can experiment with different weight oils to suit their comfort levels.

I'm quite satisfied with the performance of my Daiwa SLOSH bearings using 3-in-1 oil, and only one red break block, rounded end out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Thanks, BigWillJ I think I have some of that 3-in-1 oil in the shed already. I give it a try and see what happens.


----------

